# How to add JavaScript to email?



## nagarjun_424 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi!

Can someone please tell me how to add JavaScript to an email? I tried several menthods but it did not work.

Please tell me how to do this!

I use gmail and outlook express with gmail.

Thanks.


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 20, 2006)

In Outlook Express open a new mail window. Click on View > Source Edit.

Now click on "Source" at the bottom. It will open up HTML source of the mail under composition. Add whatever Javascript you want to add here.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmm.. Personally I wont recommend it. Javascript in an email is a sure way to get your mail flagged as spam.


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 20, 2006)

Thats right. But I treated this question as an academic one  Knowledge (and spam) have no boundaries


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 20, 2006)

Hahah .. Agreed ..


----------

